# Versacamm For Apparel



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

Okay, this post is directed to current Versacamm owners who use their printer for apparel (either alone, or in addition to sign/label/decal work.) What I, and I believe a number of other users, would really like to know is specific to apparel. We know there are some wonderful members who own Versacamms where their primary business is sign graphics or wraps, who've offered great info on their experiences with the Versacamm, but I'm trying to focus here on the apparel end.

So...here's the question(s). Please feel free to answer any or all, whatever you feel comfortable with:

1. How happy are you with your apparel produced on the Versacamm, either lights or opaque?

2. How well have your customers received products printed on the Versacamm and heat pressed to garments?

3. What have your experiences been with reliability, service and maintenance?

4. If you purchased the SP/VP300, do you wish you went with the 540? If so, why?

5. Are you doing things you hadn't anticipated doing? For example, did you purchase for apparel and now find yourself doing stickers, posters, signs, etc.?

6. Did you once use transfer paper, and if so how would you compare the quality of the paper versus Versacamm?

7. Like the standard, "If I knew then what I know now," how would you apply that to your Versacamm experiences? And, would you do it all over again?

Many, many thanks, in advance, for the great advise and experiences I know many of you will share!


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Ken I am with you I am looking to buy one first next year and I would love to here from any one to !


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump...bump...bump


----------



## nadiboy (Jan 10, 2007)

I am assuming your talking about running the versacamm with solvent inks rather than dye sub inks.

It all depends on the design. If its just a rectangular block its perfect for either lights or darks. If the area covered by the design is large, versacamm is not really suitable unless your customer doesnt mind the heavy hand. The transfer is just too thick. You want to minimise the surface printed as much as possible.

Its great for multicoloured pocket logos, Caps etcs. Gradients and colours are very good. Colours will last almost as long as the shirt provided the customer follows the washing instructions to the point. If its ironed on or tumbled dried, say goodbye to the print. On the other hand you can say the same for all inkjet or laser transfers, even plastisol transfers.

I have been using Colourprint New. Thats what its sold as in Australia. Its thicker and heavier than transfer papers that work only on white garments. The hand is roughly equivalent to other opaque transfer papers. Its quite elastic and retains its colour well provided its washed in cold water and hung dry.

Versacammns are workhorses which are built to last. I have a 10 year old vinyl cutter thats still working to this day. Roland build quality is second to none. Cant beat Made in Japan. They are all hand assembled in Japan by females. Each machine is built from the ground up by a single person. If **** happens they know exactly who to question.

Versacamm comes with a RIP so you will save a few K on that. But you will still need to purchase and learn how to use Illustrator. You need to sketch out the die cut line in vector programs and saving as eps before Versaworks (the RIP) will recognise the job.

Its certainly an expensive piece of equipment but it can do heaps of things besides tshirt transfers. If your considering it just for tshirts, its overkill for sure. The heavy hand will mean it cant be retailed. Its good for full colour one offs and not much more. The transfer paper is quite expensive and the process is slow compared to screen printing.


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

nadiboy said:


> I am assuming your talking about running the versacamm with solvent inks rather than dye sub inks.
> 
> It all depends on the design. If its just a rectangular block its perfect for either lights or darks. If the area covered by the design is large, versacamm is not really suitable unless your customer doesnt mind the heavy hand. The transfer is just too thick. You want to minimise the surface printed as much as possible.
> 
> ...


I've actually seen and felt the transfers at a Great Garment Graphics seminar. They were using SolutionsOpaque and Solutions Clear. I didn't find the hand that offensive, though I could see a large area being uncomfortable (for me) in warm weather. I know there are people out there that are using them for commercial apparel. I'm just wondering what the customer response has been.

What do you use your Versacamm for? Not apparel I'm assuming since you said said they can't be used for retail. I like the fact I can do decals/stickers as I have a demand for that as well.

I own and know Illustrator and Photoshop fairly well. But I really need something that is capable of full color printing on dark garments. Screen printing has not proven to be cost effective unless I price my shirts much higher than the market in this area and my customer base will accept.

But, that being said, if this won't produce an acceptable product it's a moot point.

Thanks for the input!


----------



## nadiboy (Jan 10, 2007)

When I said they couldnt really be used for retail I meant for mass production and then resold in retail shops. For small quantities and one offs its great. I personally use it a lot for this purpose. Better than any other opaque transfer system out there that I know of, inkjet or laser, with regards to durability (when washed according to instructions) and colour fastness. Just not for mass production. The heavy hand (in relation to waterbase and plastisol screen printing), the cost of raw materials and the labour involved would handicap you serverely.

Remember it also doubles up as a vinyl cutter. With the new textile vinyl out there which has great hand and durability (hand is almost indistinguisable from plastisol and durability is better) you can do one off single tone tshirts. On the other hand any other vinyl cutter will get you the same result.

I would not advise getting the versacamm solely to do the one off tshirts. You may not get your money back. You will need to generate other sources of income such as stickers, banners, signage etc.


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

nadiboy said:


> When I said they couldnt really be used for retail I meant for mass production and then resold in retail shops. For small quantities and one offs its great. I personally use it a lot for this purpose. Better than any other opaque transfer system out there that I know of, inkjet or laser, with regards to durability (when washed according to instructions) and colour fastness. Just not for mass production. The heavy hand (in relation to waterbase and plastisol screen printing), the cost of raw materials and the labour involved would handicap you serverely.
> 
> Remember it also doubles up as a vinyl cutter. With the new textile vinyl out there which has great hand and durability (hand is almost indistinguisable from plastisol and durability is better) you can do one off single tone tshirts. On the other hand any other vinyl cutter will get you the same result.
> 
> I would not advise getting the versacamm solely to do the one off tshirts. You may not get your money back. You will need to generate other sources of income such as stickers, banners, signage etc.


I follow you completely. I currently own a GX-24 and do a fair amount of vinyl, however I'm getting lots of requests for full-color. Large quantities is not an issue. I have a customer that stocks my motorcycle related t-shirts and generally purchases in small volume, 10-15 at a time. I also get about 5 requests a week for one-offs, but I'm not happy with the quality I'm getting off of standard inkjet transfers, let alone durability.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

*1. How happy are you with your apparel produced on the Versacamm, either lights or opaque?*
I've only done a few small orders, however I have had no complaints. I primarily use Solution's Opaque for dark garments (I have a Brother for lights/whites). I also use EcoFilm for simple wording. 

*2. How well have your customers received products printed on the Versacamm and heat pressed to garments?*
A lot of people shun at the thought of heat applied vinyl, however I have some samples that show the hand in our shop. Most people have some vision/recollection of a cotton shirt that felt like it had a piece of leather glued to it. Just recently I decided to have a wash test sample with all our different methods in comparison to a replica "original", so that way they'll know what to expect.

* 3. What have your experiences been with reliability, service and maintenance?*
Very little issue whatsoever. There was a problem with the early SP300's pumps I believe and ours failed, but was covered under warranty and replaced with a new one, no issues within the past 7-8 months. They claim the newer pumps hold up much better. 

* 4. If you purchased the SP/VP300, do you wish you went with the 540? If so, why?*
I kind of inherited it from my former employer who is now 3rd partner in our company. I wish we had the 540, mainly for banners and wide signage. 4'x8' banners are quite common, and I have to seam.

*5. Are you doing things you hadn't anticipated doing? For example, did you purchase for apparel and now find yourself doing stickers, posters, signs, etc.?*
I primarily had signage in mind. I actually shunned the heat press vinyls because the first type I used was quite craptastic. When I kept hearing praises of EcoFilm and Solutions Opaque, I decided to give it another shot and had Josh send me out some samples.

*6. Did you once use transfer paper, and if so how would you compare the quality of the paper versus Versacamm?*
N/A for me.

*7. Like the standard, "If I knew then what I know now," how would you apply that to your Versacamm experiences? And, would you do it all over again?*
Bigger, would've gotten bigger. There's so many awesome things you can do with it, including huge posters, Donald Trump always says to think BIG, and sometimes 2.5' isn't big enough


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

joeshaul said:


> *1. How happy are you with your apparel produced on the Versacamm, either lights or opaque?*
> I've only done a few small orders, however I have had no complaints. I primarily use Solution's Opaque for dark garments (I have a Brother for lights/whites). I also use EcoFilm for simple wording.
> 
> *2. How well have your customers received products printed on the Versacamm and heat pressed to garments?*
> ...


Excellent Joe! Very helpful! Thanks!


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

How about printing on vinyl?

Now I was told you could do car wraps and signs on cars, tucks any of you tried this ? As will as banners and shirts.

This is why I have been looking at them.


----------



## joeshaul (Mar 1, 2008)

mrdavid said:


> How about printing on vinyl?
> 
> Now I was told you could do car wraps and signs on cars, tucks any of you tried this ? As will as banners and shirts.
> 
> This is why I have been looking at them.


Yeah, I do printed vinyl most commonly with it, it's great for all kinds of signage, but I've also done vehicle decals for folks too. 

Wraps require some training and experience. I've got some sample rolls from 3m on the way to take another stab (my first attempt was pretty bad). If it still turns out crappy, I'll probably go to a wrap seminar, although the 54" printer is also quite a bit more ideal for wraps (less seams). 

I use a solvent printable banner material, so there's no real need for vinyl on the banners at all, just print directly on the banner, hem it, grommet it, and it's done.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Ok guys so just make sure in this! So what u said is versacam then is not the machine to do apparel ? Because i got a embroidery bussines but im thiink in get a dgt printer or versacam but just to heard about the lines cloth and all them problems with dgt white ink. I was just think in buy a versacam so what u guy think about this u think is not a good to buy for apparel i will became a banner and stickers also but right know i want keep doing in apparel where i got most all my customers, that they been ask me for printer desings that why im interesting in a printer machine.? Thanks for your help . Robert.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

1. How happy are you with your apparel produced on the Versacamm, either lights or opaque?
- Very pleased! We use mostly opaque solutions and clear solutions from Imprintables and have had tremendous results from both!

2. How well have your customers received products printed on the Versacamm and heat pressed to garments?
-While some customers initially balk at the idea of a "Heat transfer" we have samples that are displayed in our shop that let them feel and see how it really works. They like the material overall and are very pleased with the types of prints we can get from it. 

3. What have your experiences been with reliability, service and maintenance?
-The machine is a true workhorse! The few problems I have had were solved via forums or calling my roland rep and getting a quick solution. Service is transparent as the machine mostly takes care of itself. I do a manual cleaning every few weeks and have had to replace consumables on it which was very easy to do.

4. If you purchased the SP/VP300, do you wish you went with the 540? If so, why?
-ABSOLUTLY!!! I am still trying to find a great way to get a 540VP to allow me to manufacture larger banners and seamless wraps!

5. Are you doing things you hadn't anticipated doing? For example, did you purchase for apparel and now find yourself doing stickers, posters, signs, etc.?
-We originally puchased the unit for apparel, banners and decals. Now I find myself running MANY banners (Awesome money makers) and a few vehicle wraps along with alot of apparel. I would say that the apparel end is about 30 to 35% of its use on the machine with banners, decals etc being the rest. I have done a few wraps and have a few more lined up. Once you work with the material and get a feel for it, it is not too hard to do and has a great profit margin on it.

6. Did you once use transfer paper, and if so how would you compare the quality of the paper versus Versacamm?
- We used transfer paper when we first got into business and I will NEVER go back to it. I have even tried the JPSS that everyone seems to love and compared to the ease of use on solutions material, I will use my versacamm every time! The transfer material is the biggest part that will change from garment to garment. You have to match the correct material to the job. If I am doing a sweatshirt where a heavier material is acceptable (heavier hand) then I will use colorprint. If I am looking for a soft feel and strechability, I wil go with solutions. There are a lot of specialty materials that can be used also like metallic and puff materials that open alot of fashion applications. I have been told of some very cool materials that are in the works right now and cannot wait for them to come out. 

7. Like the standard, "If I knew then what I know now," how would you apply that to your Versacamm experiences? And, would you do it all over again?
-I would have gotten a Versacamm alot earlier in our business! We first looked at the Versacamm as an alternative to a DTG as when you are not printing garments, what is the DTG doing for you? I could not stomach $15,000 for a machine thta I would not constantly be running. I beat the crap out of my versacamm and run it 60% of the workweek and it consistantly brings money into our business.


on another note, I have been working on a few tests and info clips on the Versacamm that I hope to have out by the end of next month. We are making a shirt that has all of the different materials on it with the same design so our customers can get a feel for all of the different processes side by side and make good decisions on what to use. I will try to post all of the info on the forums. I hope all this helps and as always, feel free to contact me with any questions!


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks steven you said it all.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

I can't wait into i sale my custom chopper and my jet-skies or traing to find same one who can trade for a versacam i wish josh from versacam can take me toys for exchange hahahaha and i will love to taae a versacam .:d


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> 1. How happy are you with your apparel produced on the Versacamm, either lights or opaque?
> - Very pleased! We use mostly opaque solutions and clear solutions from Imprintables and have had tremendous results from both!
> 
> 2. How well have your customers received products printed on the Versacamm and heat pressed to garments?
> ...


Thanks Steven. I've been waiting for you to chime in. I've read through everything you've written relative to the Versacamm. I knew you'd have some great info. Thank you for helping me make up my mind!


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey steven can u pos some pictures from the apparel that u been making special i would like see the big prints if u dont mind? Thanks a lot. Beto.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

I am out of town right now but will try to post some pics when I get back this week.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

Some companies such as Transfer Express and Universal are using Versacamms to print their full color transfers. I was considering buying some of the Versacamm printed transfers because of their low cost relative to process printing but there seems to be a difference of opinion as to their durability and hand. When I used to print vinyl banners with HP's, the UV/waterproof inks were very tough and we hung a sample banner outside for a year or more and it didn't fade so I know there are durable inks available but are the apparel inks that durable?


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

wormil said:


> Some companies such as Transfer Express and Universal are using Versacamms to print their full color transfers. I was considering buying some of the Versacamm printed transfers because of their low cost relative to process printing but there seems to be a difference of opinion as to their durability and hand. When I used to print vinyl banners with HP's, the UV/waterproof inks were very tough and we hung a sample banner outside for a year or more and it didn't fade so I know there are durable inks available but are the apparel inks that durable?


Rick, the eco-solvent inks used on the Versacamm for signs are the same used for the apparel. So if it holds up outdoors the only question would be how they'd hold up to machine washing. I'd actually be less worried about the ink on an opaque transfer than to how well the adhesive holds up to washing. I've read "50 washings," which, if true, would certainly say a lot. I've had a standard inkjet opaque transfer start to come up at the edge after 15 washings...very frustrating. I'd expect some fading, but hopefully not a horrible amount. I received a sample (actually for my wife) of the solutions clear (at a show) and it's been washed about 20 times and there is some fading, but a bit less than I've seen on JPSS. Certainly acceptable to my clients.


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

what would be the cost of an 12"X12" transfer for you to make for your self.


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

mrdavid said:


> what would be the cost of an 12"X12" transfer for you to make for your self.


David,

Using the calculator they gave me at the Great Garment Graphics seminar the price would be as follows:

SolutionsClear: $2.24
SolutionsOpaque: $3.86

That's media, ink & transfer tape (only required for the opaque I believe.) Those prices assume 100% coverage, it would be much cheaper for a 12 x 12 design with 50% or 75% coverage.

Ken


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Ken, those calculations are spot on! I sell both opaque and clear at $9/sqft applied in our shop. The durability is very good as I have a few personal t-shirts that are at 50+ washes and still looking good and fully adhered. I am setting up for a class that I will be giving at the end of next month with a t-shirt that has all the different transfer types and will have two on display. One will be untouched and the other will have been washed as many times as I can get before the class. I will post pictures of noth side by side and with some close ups when it gets finished.


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> Ken, those calculations are spot on! I sell both opaque and clear at $9/sqft applied in our shop. The durability is very good as I have a few personal t-shirts that are at 50+ washes and still looking good and fully adhered. I am setting up for a class that I will be giving at the end of next month with a t-shirt that has all the different transfer types and will have two on display. One will be untouched and the other will have been washed as many times as I can get before the class. I will post pictures of noth side by side and with some close ups when it gets finished.


I love hearing that 50+ washes! I look forward to seeing those results! Are you giving your customers instructions to turn inside-out and wash in cold. I hate that, cause no one seems to (hell, I don't even do it)?


----------



## mrdavid (Sep 14, 2007)

Steven When you say wash do you go with instructions?

Have you wash in hot?

Now with light colored shirts can you bleach them and have them come out nice?

Sorry for asking so much just like to get hand on things before I make up my mind and what to get thanks


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Basically I am the type of person that throws everything in the wash together and just run it! I do wash with hot and use bleach on whites. I sometimes turn the garment inside out but usually not. The reason for turning them inside out is to avoid abrasions from other garments in the wash on the print area.


----------



## DRM (Apr 28, 2008)

Anyone have any experience using this machine with thermoflex or vinyl where the designs are complex both small and large. How does the machine hold up and how is the quality. I'm looking for an all in one solution myself, where i can do t-shirts as well as print. Thanks!

Just wondering if i should just get a separate machine if i'm going to be doing alot of cutting...though i love the thought of investing in a printer/cutter that can do it all and do it well!


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Still working on the samples guys. Sorry it is taking so long but this week we got slammed! I should never complain about being busy but sometimes you can't even breath without the phone ringing etc. 

Dave - I would highly recommend a seperate cutter for doing single color cad cut materials. You can use the Versacamm for everything but why use a $15000 machine for just cutting when it can be printing a nice high profit banner while you cut ecofilm on your cutter for shirts?  I will go that way evry time. Hope this helps.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Not problem steven wish to be in your shoes to be busy like that but i can't even have yet the machine yeat i got sale me toys that i have to buy me the versacam. I cant wait into i got the money together.


----------



## nadiboy (Jan 10, 2007)

DRM said:


> Anyone have any experience using this machine with thermoflex or vinyl where the designs are complex both small and large. How does the machine hold up and how is the quality. I'm looking for an all in one solution myself, where i can do t-shirts as well as print. Thanks!
> 
> Just wondering if i should just get a separate machine if i'm going to be doing alot of cutting...though i love the thought of investing in a printer/cutter that can do it all and do it well!


Best cutter in the business. Period.

The problem with fine designs is not the cutting. The versacamm will cut anything you throw at it at great precision. The problem is weeding complex designs can be a real PIA.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

nadiboy said:


> Best cutter in the business. Period.
> 
> The problem with fine designs is not the cutting. The versacamm will cut anything you throw at it at great precision. The problem is weeding complex designs can be a real PIA.


 LIKE WHAT CAIN O COMPLEX DESINGS CAN YOU MENTION THEM?ROBERT.


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

Robert, why are you so interested in the cutting abilities of the Versacamm? Just curious since if what you're looking at doing is cutting and applying vinyl like thermoflex, a GX-24 or any number of relatively inexpensive cutters will do the job. I assume (and I might be incorrect) but the cutting engine on the Versacamm is the same as the GX-24 only with greater X travel (GX-24 can't cut 30 or 54 inch material.) But there are other machines that can cut wide material. The only reason for a Versacamm is to print and then cut, or print only. Just for cutting there's far more economic and effective options.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

kpk703 said:


> robert, why are you so interested in the cutting abilities of the versacamm? Just curious since if what you're looking at doing is cutting and applying vinyl like thermoflex, a gx-24 or any number of relatively inexpensive cutters will do the job. I assume (and i might be incorrect) but the cutting engine on the versacamm is the same as the gx-24 only with greater x travel (gx-24 can't cut 30 or 54 inch material.) but there are other machines that can cut wide material. The only reason for a versacamm is to print and then cut, or print only. Just for cutting there's far more economic and effective options.


 well im interesting about versacam because i want to buy the thing is i dont have the mooney together to do it, i got embroidery machine and i would like do prints shirts with this machine and learn about it u know is just i got sale me toy that i got for sale now if i sale them i can easy buy a versacam vp540 but i just need some time to sale me motorcycle and 2 watercraft that im saling. :d


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

Gotcha...thought you were only interested in cutting vinyl. My mistake.


----------



## nadiboy (Jan 10, 2007)

BETO said:


> LIKE WHAT CAIN O COMPLEX DESINGS CAN YOU MENTION THEM?ROBERT.


Like the design on your tshirt. That will cut easy on the versacamm.


----------



## DRM (Apr 28, 2008)

nadiboy said:


> Best cutter in the business. Period.
> 
> The problem with fine designs is not the cutting. The versacamm will cut anything you throw at it at great precision. The problem is weeding complex designs can be a real PIA.


Can you adjust cut force settings easily, change blades depending on material your cutting, do pen plotting, pounce patterns, etc...?


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Dave, you can do all of those adjustments very easily either from the machines interface or from the versaworks program that comes with the Versacamm. Pen plotting I am not so sure about and you can definatly do pounce cutting. With Versaworks 3.0 there is even a perf cut feature.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey steve i got a question i see same versacam for sale in ny sp 540 they want $2800dlls i mean is the first time that i buy same big like the machine for a post in internet so any ways do you guys thing is a good to trust he said that i got make the pay to the company dhl for the machine. Any ideas will welcome! Thanks robert.


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

BETO said:


> Hey steve i got a question i see same versacam for sale in ny sp 540 they want $2800dlls i mean is the first time that i buy same big like the machine for a post in internet so any ways do you guys thing is a good to trust he said that i got make the pay to the company dhl for the machine. Any ideas will welcome! Thanks robert.


If this is the guy with a .uk email address it's a scam. Lots of them floating around out there.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Is the one u talk is kent_albastru , well i talk to him also beside other THE ONE THAT I TRAIN TO BUY IT in new york roger is his name what is weir the same picture that he got in his printer are from an other post from ebay,other in canada and in ebay they want $11000dlls and this guy he want $2800dlls and he said i will pay to dhl the mail company. Well i guess the times are hard that why lot people they are scam everyone. Well thanks steve.


----------



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

I was in Walmart the other day waiting on my daughter who was shopping for some exercise type clothing. I went to the food section and when i returned she told me to come look at something. She led me over to a section of clothing that in my opinion were all "made using vinyl" and/or "printed" using a method similar to the versa camm.

These are the shirts i saw.

[media]http://www.normakamalicollection.com/images/product-product/TEE-SHIRT-LS-TEE-SHIRT-GRAPHIC-ORGANIC-3556.jpg[/media]
(Made Using Vinyl)

[media]http://www.normakamalicollection.com/images/product-product/TEE-SHIRT-SS-TEE-SHIRT-GRAPHIC-ZEKE-5314.jpg[/media]
(Probably Using Versacamm and solutions opaque)

[media]http://www.normakamalicollection.com/images/product-product/TEE-SHIRT-SS-TEE-SHIRT-GRAPHIC-TREE-4291.jpg[/media]
(Probably a puff type vinyl material)

[media]http://www.normakamalicollection.com/images/product-product/TEE-SHIRT-LS-TEE-SHIRT-GRAPHIC-HEROES-3639.jpg[/media]
(Definitely Vinyl)

I purchased the one with the doxie on it as i wanted to show my hubby this shirt "being sold" in a store that was obviously made using possibly the versacamm method. Also i have a longhaired doxie so it wouldn't go to waste (i'd wear it) 

When i looked around i noticed one thing. The racks were almost empty except for sizes xsmall or small. Obviously the consumer didn't care that these were made using vinyl of some sort.

The tree design has a puff effect but it looked like rubber so i don't think it's screenprinted. The HERO design is definitely vinyl. It's was a big old square of vinyl with the words hero removed. They had a protective plastic over most of them i guess to keep it clean until purchased.

This is obviously a Clothing designer that doesn't seem afraid to use vinyl on Apparel i think many people that do shirts assume people won't buy it but i had an enlightenment that day and ironically it saw this right when we are pondering getting a versacamm.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

BETO - I would stay away from anything that you have to question like that! There are many scams out there and it is difficult to figure them out sometimes. I would never purchase a used Versacamm that I have not seen and done test prints with. If it seems to good to be true, then it is!


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Angela - I have seen more and more items out there made with opaque or some similar material done on a versacamm. I know that Disney and Harley Davidson are both using the materials and the machine!


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks steve i just email him and told him i wont do it because eather he didnt want sent to me more pictures or serial number he said is for his security, so any out there be care full because he got the post in fijiji or what ever is the buyandsale.com .


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Ok, so it has been too long since my last post on this and I finally have the shirts done that I talked about. There was a training session in our shop hosted by Imprintables Warehouse where we did a day long Versacamm extravaganza! We covered everything from artwork criteria and versaworks profiling to maintenance on the machine, to hands on creation of everything you can produce with your Versacamm! We each made shirts with 9 different IW printable materials. I have got to say it was a huge success and not just because I was the instructor, but from all the feedback we got. you can read about it here Seaglass Times I hope this isn't a link that i cannot post and I am not looking to push my business as there really is nothing to push from this. You can see pictures of the different shirts we have talked about here. I will try to post closer pictures of each material on this forum later today.

Thanks!


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> Ok, so it has been too long since my last post on this and I finally have the shirts done that I talked about. There was a training session in our shop hosted by Imprintables Warehouse where we did a day long Versacamm extravaganza! We covered everything from artwork criteria and versaworks profiling to maintenance on the machine, to hands on creation of everything you can produce with your Versacamm! We each made shirts with 9 different IW printable materials. I have got to say it was a huge success and not just because I was the instructor, but from all the feedback we got. you can read about it here Seaglass Times I hope this isn't a link that i cannot post and I am not looking to push my business as there really is nothing to push from this. You can see pictures of the different shirts we have talked about here. I will try to post closer pictures of each material on this forum later today.
> 
> Thanks!


Looking forward to the close-ups! Thanks Steve!


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

sorry for the delayy with the pictures. I hope to have a couple of free minutes later today to get things organized and posted. Stay tuned!


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Hello steven i got a question i been looking for the machine the best deal to buy it (versacam vp 540) the faster im really interesting in buy it but me dealer here in minnesota they dont want work in the price i talk to same one in texas and the will work on it but the think is they not gona came here and give the support for free u know. Im traing talk to josh but the phone he got they dont answer. Well let me know where u bought yours and if the work with you in the deal and i got one more qestion did u got pay thm also for the training? Because tat what the guy told me here in me local dealer (8 hours training ) $1,299dlls that is ridiculis is suppost they are selling u same buy they wont teach u how to work.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Get ahold of anyone at imprintables warehouse. Josh has been great but Lee and Mike or anyone else can help also. They have very competitive deals and offer the training at my shop to you for free! It will only run you travel cost to you. I think that deal is for individuals that buy the versacamm from them. I am looking at offreing the training seperatly in my shop for individuals thta got thier versacamms elsewhere but have not worked out all the details yet (cost etc.) Let me know if you have trouble getting in touch with one of them and I will try to assist.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks stevens i will trade talk to them.


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

BETO said:


> Thanks stevens i will trade talk to them.


Robert, try PM'ing Josh or Lee. They'll get back to you. They have some good deals going on through the end of the month. I'm hoping to dive into the pool in about another week.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

THANKS KEN I READY TRADE TALK TO JOSH EFORE BECAUSE I HAD A JETSKIES FOOR SALE AND SE IF HE WILL KNOW SAME ONE THAT WILL TRADE OR SAME ABOUT IT BUT NOW I SOLD THEM AND I WILL LIKE TO KNOW IF CAN I HAVE GOOD DEAL SICE I CAN GET THE MONEY NOW BUT I WILL TRADE TO CONTAC THEM SEE IF THEY WILL TALK TO ME DEALER OR SAME BECAUSE I WILL LIKE HAVE HERE CLOSE THE SUPPORT, U KNOW BUT UNFORTUNATLE THE GUY HERE HE DONT WANT GIVE ME A GOOD DEAL AND PLUS HE WANT TO CHARGE ME FOR THE TRAINING AND I READY TALK TO ONE DEALER IN TEXAS ANN HE SAID HE WILL SALE TO ME THE MACHINE FOR 17000 THAT WHAT I CALL DEAL THE PROBLEM ISI HAVE TO GO GET IT THERE SO BASICLY I WILL END UP PAY THE SAME AND WITH NOT SUPPORT.


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

BETO said:


> THANKS KEN I READY TRADE TALK TO JOSH EFORE BECAUSE I HAD A JETSKIES FOOR SALE AND SE IF HE WILL KNOW SAME ONE THAT WILL TRADE OR SAME ABOUT IT BUT NOW I SOLD THEM AND I WILL LIKE TO KNOW IF CAN I HAVE GOOD DEAL SICE I CAN GET THE MONEY NOW BUT I WILL TRADE TO CONTAC THEM SEE IF THEY WILL TALK TO ME DEALER OR SAME BECAUSE I WILL LIKE HAVE HERE CLOSE THE SUPPORT, U KNOW BUT UNFORTUNATLE THE GUY HERE HE DONT WANT GIVE ME A GOOD DEAL AND PLUS HE WANT TO CHARGE ME FOR THE TRAINING AND I READY TALK TO ONE DEALER IN TEXAS ANN HE SAID HE WILL SALE TO ME THE MACHINE FOR 17000 THAT WHAT I CALL DEAL THE PROBLEM ISI HAVE TO GO GET IT THERE SO BASICLY I WILL END UP PAY THE SAME AND WITH NOT SUPPORT.


Robert, you might want to take another shot at the guy in Texas, and tell him you'll buy the machine from him if throws in the shipping cost. Generally if a dealer knows he has a deal for a machine he won't lose the deal for the cost of shipping. Training is another issue, but you'll get lots of help here if need be or you may be able to find someone local to you that will give you a break on training to form a relationship with you where you'll buy supplies from them. $17,000 for a VP540 is an amazing deal...hard to walk abway from that!


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Ok, here are some pictures. They did not come out as well as I wanted them to but hopefully you will get the idea.

There is a picture of all the materials on one shirt and then seperated into groups of the top three materials we use (color printII, clear solutions and opaque solutions) and then the bottom group of all the rest of the specialty materials. I also did a neat effect with eco film and puff material where we applied the puff without the second heating to puff it out and laid a cut-out soccer ball made with eco on top for the second heating. It turned out pretty cool. 

Let me know what questions you guys have on the different materials and if there is any request for a better picture of any specific one. It was hard to get good pictures and I think I will do the project over with a different design on a white t-shirt rather then the tan one we used here. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

Steve, is it me or does the Colorprint II seem to be more vibrant than the Solutions Opaque?


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

ken i know is amassing deal but the guy in texas he ready said he can't give the shipping for the same price so i got pay for the ship to his shop in texas 200 dll and plus the ship here that hi said is like 500 dlls and he said if the machine got damage in the way here or same he will cover for the warranty but i got pay the shipping cost again back there and i wont have none to install it here so that why i got talkto the sales manager here see if he will do it for 18500 incluide the 8 hours of training in me place and i know i will buy the suplies from the dealer here also, u knnow but the person whho i talk is just aseles is not the manager and he was cain rude actinng like if u wana take it if not forgeret! u know what cain of person will sale like that? of curse no ones. but the sales manager he wasn't in town so i gona wait see when he came back and talk to him in person, that how i like talk the deals not by phone u know they dont take u serius.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

by the way steven they are great pictures i got a question is that looks normal the vinil i the soccer ball like cain bubles or is just the picture? i know i not look how the dgt just the paint but i neever see a vinil desing in a t-shirt that why im asking? but other ways i know is better quality picture versacam then dgt. so i see the same point then ken about the picture that he mention what cain of material u recomend for t-shirts im talking about quality looks and how feels? thanks.Robert.


----------



## gspotstudio (Nov 11, 2008)

Beto, my question to you is as you're looking for the best "price" is who do you think is going to service your machine when it needs it and inevitably it will need service? If you buy it from Texas will they support you in Minnesota? Saving a few hundred dollars when you're starting out may not be as important as developing a good relationship with a qualified dealer. Especially if you're new to the business. Best prices don't usually come with the best service and more importantly knowledge. Just something to think about.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

O yea i told the guy from me local dealer that i want became a customer from them right but i got also a point that if they want an other customer right that is not the way how u became a client they got work with u because basicly like u said if i buy here or texas theyy will be the support i wont call same one out town that will cost me so me point is why they at least just give to me the taining for free im not asking that they lowered the price in the machine themachine is 18500 so plus thetraining 1200 that is lot so is not suppost they wil traing u for free how use it? look i gona give to u a sample im a worker in me free time saling embroidery machines i sale the machine right and ii traing the people for free i dont charge for that?


----------



## kpk703 (Mar 17, 2008)

BETO said:


> O yea i told the guy from me local dealer that i want became a customer from them right but i got also a point that if they want an other customer right that is not the way how u became a client they got work with u because basicly like u said if i buy here or texas theyy will be the support i wont call same one out town that will cost me so me point is why they at least just give to me the taining for free im not asking that they lowered the price in the machine themachine is 18500 so plus thetraining 1200 that is lot so is not suppost they wil traing u for free how use it? look i gona give to u a sample im a worker in me free time saling embroidery machines i sale the machine right and ii traing the people for free i dont charge for that?


Robert, I understand your dilemma on the shipping costs. I might be wrong, but I believe the warranty is supported by Roland dealers anywhere in the country. It is possible to purchase from out of state and still have a good relationship with your local dealer. Especially if they want your continued business. If the unit was damaged in shipping the shipping company would have some responsibility and Roland dealer would repair on-site. You should never have to ship a printer of that size back to an out of state dealer. Training is another matter. Though I will say, from past experience, the on-site training is generally fairly basic and you'll learn far more from other users than you'll get in a days training, unless you're trained by a real user like Steve. We had a an older Mimaki some years back and were trained, at no cost, by a local dealer. The training was worth what we paid for it...they gave us just enough information to be dangerous. It wasn't until we got help from an experienced user that we had even a remote idea of how to do things or even the real capabilities of the machine. Food for thought. Though there's nothing like a good local dealer that has people that don't only demonstrate the machines but actually use them like Imprintables.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

thanks Ken and Steven for u guys help i will trade talk with the guy here that will make me more easy and see if they will work in the price? other question when they delivered the machine in your place how the machine they came in parts and u got put together? i just ask because i dont know if they will said i got put together also u know? and how many parts came? sorry guys too much questions!Robert.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Beto - the soccer print is done with puff matreial - that is why it looks like it has bumps. It actually looks really cool like it has a texture to it. 
Training from a user will always be better than from a dealer. No offense to anyone but there is a difference between someone who sells the machine and is not using it everyday for customer orders and the actual shop that runs the machine daily. The warranty is honored by ANY roland dealer so regardless of where you get the machine, it will be serviced by the closest service dealer.

Ken - it does look more vibrant in the picture but it is actually about the same in real life. Color print has alot more hand to it also.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for remind me that steven that is absolutly true about the training, and what about get ensamble the machine steven when u guy put together washard or came in too many pieces to set up?


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

My machine came all boxed and crated. It did need some assembly which I did before the tech came out to do the install. I would recommend that you wait for the tech to flush the lines and get it calibrated for you. You can set up the machine itself though!


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Well hello every ones again i just got tell you guys im so happy because i be having my new roland vp 540 this friday from me local dealer , by the way i was in a dax show in mineapolis mn, last weekend it was great show but i didnt see so many machines in there like the new brother and belquete mod1, but i saw many other like roland versacam, and embroidery machines and some dgt printers. well thanks every one and i hoppe you guys can help me if i got some questions or problems train to get runing me new toy.Robert.


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Hey guys i got a problem i used a solution clear for heat transfer with me versacam i did how josh show in his videos for 10 min heat at 305 @f and the desing i was a big logo 12.5 in by 16 in well i let dry all night in the garment and me wife she wear today and is pealing the desing what can be? Thanks. Robert


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

BETO said:


> by the way i was in a dax show in mineapolis mn, last weekend it was great show but i didnt see so many machines in there like the new brother and belquete mod1


Belquette hasn't been doing trade shows like when the FlexiJet was released. The Mod1 has come a long way and it would have been too pre-mature to take it to the shows. It was shown at SGIA last year because it was "coming soon". Now it's being manufactured but the trade shows are kind of on the back burner for now. Definitely SGIA and I might possibly take it to some, but not sure which ones yet.


----------



## sdroots (Jan 24, 2008)

this is great info....i am also in the market for a versacamm but i was looking at the least option...does anyone have any experience with that? I was just thinking the lease option might be better since the technology advances every few years and that way i wouldnt be stuck with an old machine a few years down the road and i can re-up with a new one at the end of the lease...


----------



## BETO (Feb 1, 2008)

Hello guys i just make a t-shirt with a embroidery, a vinyl glittler cutter in me versacam vp540 and also i print with me brother 541 printer. 3 machines in one logo. Robert.


----------



## videorov (Aug 26, 2007)

joeshaul said:


> Yeah, I do printed vinyl most commonly with it, it's great for all kinds of signage, but I've also done vehicle decals for folks too.
> 
> Wraps require some training and experience. I've got some sample rolls from 3m on the way to take another stab (my first attempt was pretty bad). If it still turns out crappy, I'll probably go to a wrap seminar, although the 54" printer is also quite a bit more ideal for wraps (less seams).
> 
> I use a solvent printable banner material, so there's no real need for vinyl on the banners at all, just print directly on the banner, hem it, grommet it, and it's done.


 For wrapping you need to use that new
vinyl that has slits on the back side so you don't
get bubbles. Its real easy to install.


----------

